# {SOLVED}MP3 files won't play



## gcivello (Apr 28, 1999)

Hi All. I'm hope I'm posting this in the right place. I just downloaded a program that called MusicMatch Jukebox for playing MP3 files. I can't get it to play. A message comes up that says: The MMJB.EXE file (MusicMatch Jukebox file)is linked to missing export MFC42.DLL:6880. Does this mean I have to re-install Windows to get the DLL file? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

I get a similar mfc42u.dll error with a different program.

You don't have to reinstall windows. Try downloading and using a different MP3 player. I recommend Windows Media Player http://www.microsoft.com/windows/mediaplayer/en/default.asp?RLD=58 or just download it at the WindowsUpdate Site. You can also try WinAmp http://www.winamp.com.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!

[This message has been edited by NormanSmiley (edited 04-07-2000).]


----------



## SleepingLionheart (Nov 28, 1999)

No, but I think you can unistall and reinstall the program. However I recommend RealJukeBox. It's the easiest one I used. If you want to copy your CD to your hard drive too (since that's what you use Music Match Box for) you can use Real Jukebox or my fave CDEX (www.cdex.com). However with Real, it does not record into true MP3 format (unless you buy the full version that is.

James


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If you want to try and fix MusicMatch then you may actually have multiple copies of mfc42.dll instead of missing it. Do this, Start>Settings>FolderOptions>View. Select "Show all files" and click on apply.

Start>Find>Files(Make sure "Look in" is pointed to your harddrive) key in mfc42.dll and press enter. If you find multiples of that file, right click on any *not* in C:\Windows\System folder and rename them .xx1, .xx2, etc. Now make copies of the the one from C:\Windows\System and place them in each folder were the others were found. Restart W98.

BTW, my guess is that the reason it works with the Microsoft Windows Media player is because it is using the mfc42.dll from the C:\Windows\System folder.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 04-09-2000).]


----------



## gcivello (Apr 28, 1999)

Thanks to all that replied to my call for help. My problem is solved (sort of) MS Media plays my mp3's. If I set MusicMatch as the default the error ("The MSVCP60.DLL file is linked to missing export MSVCRT.DLL : _c_collate-cp) comes up (as usual) and MusicMatch won't work. The good news is, that if I use the "save target as" option (instead of letting it automatically load into MusicMatch) and then open the mp3 file from inside MusicMatch, it works. So I'm getting what I want in a round about way.

Btw, the reason I wanted MusicMatch was so I could record myself playing fiddle/violin, change the wav file to an mp3, and share it with some of my fiddling friends on the internet. I want to hear some of their playing as well. I don't think "Real Jukebox" can do this (it records CD's as best I could figure) WinAmp doesn't have this feature either. Btw, bhesson I did try to "fix" MusicMatch but only got as far as 
trying to rename a file. I got an error message that said "cannot rename MSVCRT Access denied. C'est la vie. Thanks again everyone.

Glenn


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

It's good to hear that you found a solution to your problem.

You could also record your fiddle playin with Windows Sound Recorder and then use Audiograbber to turn it into an mp3.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## gcivello (Apr 28, 1999)

Thank you Norman for telling me about the sound recorder. It's simple to use, except it won't record for me! The volume control boxes are all "open" (not muted) the mic boost and stereo mic is "on," (I pressed the "advanced tab" to make sure.) The mic is plugged into the input device. I can't imagine why it won't work.. The good news is that Bhesson helped me get MusicMatch Jukebox working without having to use the "save as" function. Now an the mp3 files download automatically to the player. He had me "fix" the MSVCRT.dll file. Details are at the Win 9x: Operating System location; I posted under the title "What does this mean?" (This may have been improper protocol, but after two days with no responses at this site I figured I was posting in the wrong place.) Again, thanks for you input, Norman. 
Glenn


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Not getting Sound Recorder to actually record is not uncommon. Usually it is because you don't have the right options checked. Open up your volume controls and go to *Properties*. Click on *Recording*. This will show a list of things that can be used to record. Make sure that you have Line-In and Microphone checked. This will also open up their volume changers in the previous menu.

If you have an SBLive this process is a whole lot easier, just use the Creative Launcher to set this stuff up. You can also use the Wave Studio program that is included with the LiveWare program (SBLive driver upgrades). It is even better than Sound Recorder.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My New and Improved Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## gcivello (Apr 28, 1999)

Thanks NormanSmiley. I followed your directions and the player now works. Also, thanks for telling me about SoundBlaster. I'm going to stick with what I have for now; it's free







I just bought an expensive violin bow and I'm saving for the "perfect" violin as well so I've got to cut corners somewhere. Still, it's good to hear about SB from a satisfied customer; I may reconsider it at a latter date. Thanks again.

Glenn


----------

